# Meinungen zum Thema 'StUB' Erlangen / Nuernberg / Landkreis ERH



## nightwolf (21. April 2015)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand dazu eine Meinung hat oder Argumente kennt oder aehnliches 

Wie Ihr ja vll wisst, gab es am vorgestrigen Sonntag eine Volksabstimmung im Landkreis zum Thema StUB und das Projekt ist 'durchgefallen'

Ich selber kenne dieses Projekt schon seit Jahrzehnten, hielt es aber immer eher fuer eine Spinnerei von OePNV&Bimmelbahn-Romantikern, umso ueberraschter war ich, dass das Ganze jetzt sehr konkret wurde _(werden haette sollen?)_, weniger ueberrascht bin ich jetzt von der Ablehnung.

Seit einigen Jahren bin ich allerdings nur noch an den Wochenenden (und Weihnachten, usw. ) in Erlangen bei der Familie und unter der Woche auf der Arbeit auswaerts, von daher habe ich nicht so den tiefgruendigen Einblick.
_Als Erlanger Stadtbewohner war ich allerdings auch gar nicht gefragt  _

Im Prinzip ist es ja auf jeden Fall dringend noetig, den Autoverkehr in ER zurueckzudraengen.
Ich frage mich allerdings, was diese StUB hier wirklich bringen soll.

(1) Es gibt die pathologischen und notorischen Autofahrer. Die sind immer schon Auto gefahren und werden das auch noch so lange tun, solange sie es sich irgendwie leisten koennen. Die Eltern und die Grosseltern sind auch alle schon Auto gefahren, nie hat jemand nachgedacht ob das sinnvoll ist oder ob man den naechsten Weg, sei es nun Arbeitsweg, Einkauf oder sonstwas, nicht vll auch anders zuruecklegen koennte.
Sie koennten vll anders, sind aber einfach zu bequem dafuer, das nennen sie dann 'wir sind aufs Auto angewiesen'. _Ich hoffe aber, dass diese Spezies mittelfristig wegstirbt  _

Ich koennte jetzt noch lang ueber diese seltsame Lebensform refererieren, machen wir es kurz: Die erreicht man IMHO so nicht. Viel sinnvoller (und auch erheblich billiger) sind einfach Restriktionen fuer den Autoverkehr: Mehr 30er-Zonen, Fahrradstrassen, Spielstrassen, und dann halt auch mal blitzen, und gesperrte Strassen nicht nur beschildern, sondern bitte Pfostenreihen reinknallen _(letzteres gibt es in ER viel zu selten)_. 

(2) Die StUB soll einen 'eigenen Gleiskoerper' erhalten, aber das gilt, wie ich inzwischen herausgefunden habe, mehr oder weniger nur fuer den Sued-Ast von NUE-Nord parallel zur B4 - in Erlangen selber ist dafuer kein Platz, dort wuerde die StUB auf der Strasse fahren. Und somit zum Beispiel bei einem PKW-Crash mit im Stau stehen. Die Schienen waeren Stolperfallen fuer uns Radfahrer.
In anderen Staedten mit Stadtbahn faehrt diese im Stadtzentrum unterirdisch: Stuttgart, Hannover seien als Beispiele genannt, in Karlsruhe ruestet man die unterirdische Verlegung jetzt mit grossem Aufwand nach ... Kurz: Eine oberirdische StUB wuerde ich ablehnen. Wenn, dann muss das Trum im Erlanger Stadtgebiet unterirdisch fahren. Nur dann ist sie schnell und attraktiv.

Ja, das mal fuer den Anfang. Freue mich auf Wortmeldungen


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. April 2015)

> Viel sinnvoller (und auch erheblich billiger) sind einfach Restriktionen fuer den Autoverkehr: Mehr 30er-Zonen, Fahrradstrassen, Spielstrassen, und dann halt auch mal blitzen, und gesperrte Strassen nicht nur beschildern, sondern bitte Pfostenreihen reinknallen _(letzteres gibt es in ER viel zu selten)_.


ja, so sollte es laufen. z.b. sollten die ganzen marloffsteiner und spardörfer, die die stub abgeschmettert haben, an einer pförtnerampel an der bmx-bahn sich vergnügen statt innerhalb ERs an der markuskirche.
modal split von 62% für Autos im gesamtverkehr von ER ist ein Debakel für eine "fahrradstadt".

ich ätze auch seit jahren dagegen, dass mein Arbeitgeber 1000e kostenlose parkplätze anbietet. von jobtickets für die ÖPNV habe ich hier noch nie was gehört... aber bei dem unterirdischen ÖPNV blamiert man sich natürlich auch mit sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (22. April 2015)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> (...) modal split von 62% für Autos im gesamtverkehr von ER ist ein Debakel für eine "fahrradstadt". (...)


Das hat natuerlich verschiedene Ursachen ...

CSU-OB, 18 Jahre lang - Da ist Stillstand vorprogrammiert
Ueberalterung - Die ganzen ex-Siemensler sitzen heute als Rentner in der Stadt rum, wohnen immer noch da, wo man zu Fuss zum Siemens koennte, und die heutigen Siemensler finden Wohnraum nur noch im Umland ...
_In meiner Kindheit war das noch ganz anders, die Siemensfamilien (war ja selbst Kind einer solchen) wohnten in den 'Siemens West-Plattenbauten' und die Vaeter konnten zu Fuss oder mit dem Rad ins Buero_
Falschbebauung des ex-Ami-Terrains mit Einfamilienhaeusern statt mit mehrgeschossigen Wohnbloecken - so koennen jetzt wenige gut situierte _(und/oder hoch verschuldete  )_ Familien staedtisch mit Garten wohnen, die anderen muessen rausziehen ...
usw. ... Ich hab als unter-der-Woche-gar-nicht-da Mensch nur partiell Einblick


----------



## nightwolf (26. Dezember 2015)

nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) Als Erlanger Stadtbewohner war ich allerdings auch gar nicht gefragt  (...)


Das wird sich nun wohl aendern, fuer Maerz 2016 ist mit einem Buergerentscheid in Erlangen zu rechnen:

http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...uergerentscheid-gegen-die-StUB;art215,1441534 
http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...gerentscheid-in-Erlangen-kommt;art215,1435598 
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...urgerbegehren-zur-stub-fur-zulassig-1.4848112


----------



## nightwolf (24. Januar 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das wird sich nun wohl aendern, fuer Maerz 2016 ist mit einem Buergerentscheid in Erlangen zu rechnen:
> 
> http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...uergerentscheid-gegen-die-StUB;art215,1441534
> http://www.infranken.de/regional/er...gerentscheid-in-Erlangen-kommt;art215,1435598
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...urgerbegehren-zur-stub-fur-zulassig-1.4848112


Termin 06. Maerz, so sagen es zumindest Wahlplakate in der Erlanger Innenstadt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. Februar 2016)

von wo soll die StUB denn her kommen?
Doch wohl nicht etwa von der Neubaustrecke Thon - Boxdorf ?

Ich persönlich halte von einer Strassenbahn in Erlangen garnichts. Der Busverkehr ist doch gut strukturiert, die DB hat eine neue S Bahn Haltestelle Paul Gossen Strasse errichtet. Mehr brauchts doch garnicht.

Wenn Siemens komplett umgezogen ist, wird es eh etwas leerer in Erlangen, berufsverkehrsmäßig.

Ich habe als wohnhaft in Forchheim bei die Mittelfranken aber eh nix zu melden


----------



## nightwolf (5. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> (...) Ich habe als wohnhaft in Forchheim bei die Mittelfranken aber eh nix zu melden


Aber Recht hast Du  

Beim Buergerentscheid bedeutet JA uebrigens 'keine StUB'. 
Das hat mit den Ausfuehrungsdetails von solch einem Buergerentscheid zu tun. Das Buergerbehren muss das 'JA' bekommen. 

Ist ein bissl kompliziert  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. Februar 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Beim Buergerentscheid bedeutet JA uebrigens 'keine StUB'.


Erlangener waren schon immer ein bisschen anderster als der Rest der Franken, da ist das als völlig normal anzusehen das man für ein NEIN mit JA stimmen muss.


----------



## lowfat (5. Februar 2016)

Hier auch noch eine Meinung zur Art und Weise der Fragestellung: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...ei-stub-burgerentscheid-manipulativ-1.4956352

Es ist mal wieder interessant zu sehen, dass die Verhinderer deutlich lauter und schriller auftreten als die Befürworter. Die ganze Stadt ist mit roten Plakaten im Bild-Stil gegen die StuB gepflastert. Das Plakat-Verhältnis von Gegnern (Ja-Stimmer) und Befürwortern (Nein-Stimmer) ist gefühlt 10:1.
Das kommt mir im Moment auch aus vielen anderen Politikbereichen bekannt vor. Dagegen sein ist bequemer als zu gestalten


----------



## nightwolf (8. Februar 2016)

Ich habe zur Art der Fragestellung schon ein paar Infos in anderen Foren gefunden.
Kurz zusammengefasst wie es mir letztlich 'einleuchtet':

Es sind gewisse Vorschriften zu beachten _(mal was anderes ... das ist in DE ja sonst nie so )_

Das Buergerbegehren muss immer das 'JA' bekommen
Bei 'NEIN' aendert sich nichts bzw. das zur Abstimmung stehende Vorhaben wird  planmaessig weiterverfolgt
Jetzt heisst das in unserem Falle:

Das planmaessige Vorhaben waere 'die StUB wird realisiert'.
Wuerde man fragen: 'Willst Du, dass die StUB realisiert wird', dann haette das Buergerbegehren das 'NEIN', und das waere falsch.
Deswegen wird quasi zweimal verneint, einmal wird ein 'nicht' in die Frage eingebaut und zum anderen muss man quasi invers zu dem abstimmen, was man von der StUB haelt.
BTW war die Volksabstimmung zum Thema Stuttgart 21 auch 'invertiert'.
Die Frage lautete 'Willst Du, dass das Laendle aus S21 aussteigt?'
_Kann natuerlich sein, dass die Leute in BW einfach schlauer sind und damit klarkommen  _


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. Februar 2016)

naja, die Fragestellung ist krude, aber das ist wie ihr ausführt immer so (S21, Rauchverbote etc). -- das kriegen aber auch franken mental noch gebacken.

schwieriger ist ja noch, wie man abstimmt ;-) wirtschaftsgrößen haben klar Stellung bezogen http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/stub-eine-zukunftsweisende-nahverkehrslosung-1.4936018 , aber nicht mit sonderlich guten Argumenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (21. Februar 2016)

Die StUB kommt fuer meine Begriffe in gewisser Weise aus der selben Ecke wie 'K21', also die Kopfbahnhof-Modernisierung als Alternative zu Stuttgart21.

Eines der Argumente fuer K21 ist/war, dass irgendeine Statistik nachgewiesen haben will, dass Kopfbahnhoefe besonders puenktlich seien.
Somit sei also der Kopfbahnhof ganz toll.
Klingt erstmal gut? Ja hahaha, ist es aber nicht.
Ein Kopfbahnhof bedeutet einen massiven Zeitverlust, und dieser aeussert sich natuerlich nicht in Unpuenktlichkeit, denn dieser Zeitverlust ist ja im Fahrplan schon mit drin. Somit ist diese statistische Erkenntnis relativ wertlos, da sie nicht Schnelligkeit widerspiegelt, sondern nur Zuverlaessigkeit (bei gegebener Langsamkeit).

Deswegen glaube ich auch solchen Erhebungen nicht, die angeblich nachgewiesen haben wollen, dass eine Stadtbahn viel besser akzeptiert wurede und als viel hoeherwertiger angesehen wuerde als z. B. der Bus.
Weil es eben aus genau dieser Ecke kommt, die sich als unaufrichtig (Erklaerung siehe oben) gezeigt hat.
Vermutlich haben sie in Hannover oder Stuttgart gefragt, wo die Stadtbahn anders als in ER geplant, im Stadtgebiet unterirdisch verlaeuft. Sowas ist tatsaechlich besser als der Bus, sowas wuerde ich auch unterstuetzen - *Aber das planen sie ja fuer Erlangen nicht*


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. Februar 2016)

> Deswegen glaube ich auch solchen Erhebungen nicht, die angeblich nachgewiesen haben wollen, dass eine Stadtbahn viel besser akzeptiert wuerde und als viel hoeherwertiger angesehen wuerde als z. B. der Bus.


das würde ich als ehemaliger darmstädter schon so sehen. das netz dort wird auch aktiv ausgebaut.

wenn eine straßenbahn zu teuer ist, wird eine u-bahn wohl kaum kommen :-D


----------



## nightwolf (21. Februar 2016)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> (...) wenn eine straßenbahn zu teuer ist, wird eine u-bahn wohl kaum kommen :-D


Das ist leider so. 

Aber: Umsonst ist der Tod, und es ergibt IMHO am allerwenigsten Sinn, fuer eine Halbheit wie diese oberirdische StUB viel Geld auszugeben. 
Dann lieber noch mehr Geld ausgeben und man hat was Gescheites.
Oder gar kein Geld ausgeben, nur Sperrungen fuer den Autoverkehr in der Stadt und die Leute sollen gefaelligst aufs Fahrrad oder den Bus umsteigen.
Wir schaffen es ja auch weitestgehend ohne Autofahrerei:Tochter und ich fahren Rad, Frau faehrt Bus, Auto wird nur ganz selten genutzt (Chauffeurdienste fuer mehrere Kinder, Einkaufsfahrten, Sonntag Mittagessen Landgasthof, ...).
Die normalen Alltagsverrichtungen laufen ohne Auto. 
Dieses 'Auto als Default-Verkehrsmittel' ist einfach eine komplette Fehlentwicklung und eine Stadt darf sich das einfach nicht gefallen lassen, dass die Umlandgesichter jeden Tag mit ihren Karren die Strassen verstopfen, nur weil es von so semi-adipoesen young professionals zuviel verlangt ist, fuenf flache Kilometer von Uttenreuth zum Siemens mit dem Rad zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Februar 2016)

Die StUB in Erlangen ist genauso unsinning wie die Verlängerung der Strassenbahn von Nbg. Thon zur Metro, welche ja gerade gebaut wird.






Nach Büchenbach fahren mehr als 1 Bus und das im guten 20min Takt. Wer es da nicht pünktlich von A nach B schafft ist irgendwie selber schuld. Ebenso gibt es mehr als nur eine Busverbindung nach Buckenhof. Und nach Tennenlohe kommt man auch zügig mit mehr als einer Buslinie. Nach Herzogenaurach gibt es für die Arbeiter den Herzo Base Bus ( Linie 200) der fährt zu den Schichtwechelzeiten direkt ohne die üblichen Stopps der 201er Linie.

Sollte man besser in modernere Nahverkehr Linienbusse investieren anstelle in die StUB

Bildquelle:
http://www.vep-erlangen.de/inhalte-des-plans/stadt-umland-bahn-stub/

Mehr Infos ( Kosten, etc.)
http://www.vgn.de/planung/stub


----------



## gandi85 (21. Februar 2016)

Der Bus steht halt auch immer im Stau...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Februar 2016)

woher kommts?
Ausbau der Bahntrasse ...
Aber nach Erlangen rein würde ich eh nie niemals mit dem Auto fahren, lauter Einbahnstrassen, da werd ma ja balla balla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (21. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie muss man halt aber reinkommen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Februar 2016)

Das kommt dann natürlich drauf an ob man in ER Zentrum wohnt oder Pendler ist, wenn man Pendler ist, wo man her kommt.
Ich bin aus Forchheim, habe in ER ein Büro in Bahnhofsnähe.
Im Sommer fahre ich mit dem Rad.
Derzeit von FO Burk zum Bahnhof FO mit dem Twizy und dann mit der S-Bahn bis ER.
Anschliessend noch 7-10min Fußweg.


----------



## gandi85 (21. Februar 2016)

Derzeit von FO Burk zum Bahnhof FO mit dem Twizy und dann mit der S-Bahn bis ER.
Anschliessend noch 7-10min Fußweg.

Und genau die Möglichkeit sollten Leute aus Herzogenaurach oder aus Richtung Dormitz doch auch haben.

Ich wohne Erlangen Zentrum und mir geht Verkehr mega auf die Nerven. Ist auch die letzten Jahre spürbar mehr geworden und wird logischer Weise durch eine Verlegung von Siemens im Erlanger Umland noch zunehmen. Auch die ganzen Studenten die irgendwie in die Uni müssen (die in die alten siemens häuser zieht) müssen irgendwie dahin kommen. Und wenn man zu zunehmendem Verkehr auch noch dutzende mehr Busse packt wirds irgendwann platzen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Februar 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Ich wohne Erlangen Zentrum und mir geht Verkehr mega auf die Nerven.



Das ist verständlich, mir würde das auch gewaltig auf die Neven gehen.
Ich glaube aber nicht das der Verkehr durch die StUB weniger wird. Die Leute werden nur umverteilt, vom Bus auf die Tramm.
Und in welchem Takt die Tramm dann nach Buckenhof oder Dormitz am WE fährt steht auch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Ebenso nach Herzo. Der Bus fährt unter der Woche jedenfalls fast immer ausser nach 20Uhr im 20 min Takt. Und ne Tramm, die macht auch Lärm, die bimmelt


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. Februar 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Oder gar kein Geld ausgeben, nur Sperrungen fuer den Autoverkehr in der Stadt und die Leute sollen gefaelligst aufs Fahrrad oder den Bus umsteigen.


da wäre ich ganz bei Dir, entweder Sperrung oder City maut à la London. aber das ist nicht durchsetzbar.

schau dir die planung an für den siemens Campus, da sind gefühlt die hälfte der Gebäude Parkhäuser. am uni südgelände werden auch in kürze neue Parkhäuser in den (rest-)wald gebombt. so ist recht klar, wie das weitergeht... :-/


----------



## lowfat (21. Februar 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Das ist verständlich, mir würde das auch gewaltig auf die Neven gehen.
> Ich glaube aber nicht das der Verkehr durch die StUB weniger wird. Die Leute werden nur umverteilt, vom Bus auf die Tramm.
> Und in welchem Takt die Tramm dann nach Buckenhof oder Dormitz am WE fährt steht auch auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Ebenso nach Herzo. Der Bus fährt unter der Woche jedenfalls fast immer ausser nach 20Uhr im 20 min Takt. Und ne Tramm, die macht auch Lärm, die bimmelt


Die StUB würde nicht bis nach Dormitz fahren, denn der Ost-Ast wurde schon vor längerem wegen eines unrentablen Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnisses begraben. Ich nehme an, dass es einfach zu schwierig geworden wäre, die Stadt Erlangen, den Landkreis ERH (bis Weiher) und den Landkreis FO (ab Dormitz) bei den Planungen unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Stattdessen will der Landkreis FO eine Ortsumgehung Dormitz in die Äcker graben. Ich habe die Pläne eingesehen. Am  Abzweig hinter Weiher nach Kalchreuth würde ein Kreisverkehr entstehen, der 4m (!) über dem heutigen Strassenniveau liegt. Den 100m entfernten Häusern in Weiher würde man deswegen grosszügig Schallschutzfenster spendieren (müssen). Neue Strassen erzeugen neuen Verkehr. Die Umgehung würde zwar die Autos um Dormitz herumführen, aber in Weiher und Uttenreuth, wäre der Stau noch größer. Das nenne ich Kirchturmpolitik. Die Planung dazu geht übrigens auf die 60er Jahre zurück. Da war die autogerechte Stadt noch das Idealbild der Verkehrspolitik.
Ich schlage vor, nach München zu schauen. Der Großraum platzt dank seines ausgezeichneten S-Bahn, U-Bahn, Tran und Busnetzes vor Vitalität. Hier kann Franken etwas lernen. Die StUB würde zu 90 Prozent vom Freistaat gefördert. Ich hoffe, dass die Gegner der StUB sich in Zukunft nicht beklagen, wenn mal wieder Millionen nach München anstatt nach Franken fliessen. Da ist das Geld wohl eher willkommen.
Es wird übrigens Zeit, dass das Wetter besser wird. Dann würden wir alle wieder mehr fahren und weniger schreiben


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Februar 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Es wird übrigens Zeit, dass das Wetter besser wird. Dann würden wir alle wieder mehr fahren und weniger schreiben



Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr 





werden glaube ich kein Gehör finden


----------



## nightwolf (22. Februar 2016)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Gegner der StUB sich in Zukunft nicht beklagen, wenn mal wieder Millionen nach München anstatt nach Franken fliessen. Da ist das Geld wohl eher willkommen.


Diese typisch fraenkische Larmoyanz habe ich persoenlich auch nie unterstuetzt oder gar gut gefunden. 
Ganz im Gegenteil, das geht mir gewaltig auf den Sack 


lowfat schrieb:


> Es wird übrigens Zeit, dass das Wetter besser wird. Dann würden wir alle wieder mehr fahren und weniger schreiben


Ich bin gestern und in der Nacht von gestern auf heute in Summe ca. 100 km gefahren. _Also noel nicht rum_  

Was ich nicht verstehe: Erlangen war frueher die Radfahrerstadt. Es hat sich prinzipiell auch nichts geaendert, Erlangen ist immer noch flach und trocken. Die durchschnittlichen Wege moegen laenger geworden sein, nur sind sie IMHO immer noch im machbaren Bereich.
Nur setzt man seit Balleis total aufs Auto und sieht als einzige Alternative eine Strassenbahn. 
Fuer mich _(ich arbeite in Ba-Wue, in und um mein Buerodorf gibt es kaum einen horizontalen Meter Strasse und es regnet fuenfmal so viel wie in ER, ich fahre dort trotzdem nur mit dem Rad)_ ist das schlichtweg komplett bescheuert  

In einer Zeit, in der bei jungen gebildeten Leuten das Auto an Stellenwert immer weiter verliert, macht Erlangen einen auf MIV-Hochburg. Unverstaendlich


----------



## nightwolf (22. Februar 2016)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss man halt aber reinkommen.


TeilnehmerInnen dieses Forums sollten eigentlich wissen, welches Verkehrsmittel sich dazu anbietet


----------



## derwaaal (3. März 2016)

Langsam wird's ernst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (4. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Langsam wird's ernst ...


StUB-Missionarinnen ziehen durch die Haeuserblocks ... Ich hab aber nicht aufgemacht, dachte erst die Zeugen Jehovas ... Aber es war sozusagen noch schlimmer


----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2016)

Bin vorhin mal auf nordbayern.de die Infos durchgegangen - Das Endergebnis soll es wohl um 18:30 Uhr geben.

Ich find aber die genaue Seite jetzt nicht mehr, sonst haette ich schon einen Link gepostet


----------



## nightwolf (6. März 2016)

Die Leute sind leider auf die Propaganda reingefallen


----------



## gandi85 (6. März 2016)

wenn du meinst...


----------



## microbat (7. März 2016)

ich finde den Bau der StUB Super!
Jede Karre die nicht mit mir auf der B4 "parkt" sonder daheim steht, weil der Fahrer gefahren wird, ist bestens. Des Weiteren wächst zusammen was zusammen gehört wenn man vom Großraum N-Fü-ER redet.


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> ich finde den Bau der StUB Super!
> Jede Karre die nicht mit mir auf der B4 "parkt" sonder daheim steht, weil der Fahrer gefahren wird, ist bestens. (...)


Genau das glaube ich einfach nicht.
Die Behauptung, die Leute, die heute nicht mit dem Bus fahren, wuerden begeistert zur StUB ueberlaufen und dem Automobilismus augenblicklich abschwoeren, kann ich nicht im Geringsten nachvollziehen.
Wo sind denn diese Studien, die das angeblich belegen?
Ich kenne *niemanden*, der sagen wuerde: Ich fahre heute mit dem Auto, Bus mag ich nicht, auf StUB wuerde ich aber umsteigen.

Ich waere ja fuer die StUB, wenn man erklaeren koennte, was daran so toll sein soll _(so wie immer eigentlich. Ich lehne immer nur das ab, was mir nach Abwaegung aller Tatsachen und Randbedingungen sinnlos erscheint  Etwas pauschal doof finden ist was fuer verbohrte Ideologen)_.
So sehe ich nur: Es wird viel Geld ausgegeben, um genau dasselbe, was es bisher als Busverbindungen gibt, genauso langsam und genauso unattraktiv als Strassenbahn zu haben.
Es werden Hindernisse fuer Radfahrer geschaffen (Schienen auf der Strasse) und es wird gelogen ('eigener Gleiskoerper' - Das gilt definitiv nur von Thon  bis Suedkreuzung).
Radfahren wird noch unattraktiver und der letzte Radfahrer (also ich ) wird auch irgendwann aufs Auto umsteigen. 
Erlangen wird nach Fertigstellung von VDE8 eine neue Ewigkeitsbaustelle bekommen, das Chaos wird zementiert 


Ich wuerde gern mal *Argumente *pro StUB hoeren. Die Propaganda kenne ich und auf die falle *ich* nicht rein.


----------



## microbat (7. März 2016)

Die StUB wird sicherlich ein eigenes Gleisbett zwischen Erlangen und Nürnberg bekommen.
Das bedeutet im Berufsverkehr, dass das Teil schlicht schneller ist und der Fahrgast keinen Parkplatz jagen muss.
Ein Bus ohne eigene Trasse steht mit den anderen im Stau und im Stau steht man in der eigenen Karre gemütlicher
und kann sich flexibler den Stau der Wahl aussuchen.


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2016)

Du scheinst mit dem Auto von NUE nach ER zu pendeln. Wuerdest Du auf eine StUB umsteigen??
Falls ja, dann bist Du der erste den ich kenne. Falls nein, dann bleibt fuer mich alles auf Anfang 


topolino schrieb:


> Die StUB wird sicherlich ein eigenes Gleisbett zwischen Erlangen und Nürnberg bekommen. (...)


Frage: Ist dort Stau auf der B4? Der Stau ist doch erst im Stadtgebiet Erlangen. 

P.S.: Mit eigenem Gleisbett zwischen Erlangen und Nuernberg gibt es seit ca. 150 Jahren eine Eisenbahnstrecke


----------



## microbat (7. März 2016)

Stell Dir vor, es gibt demnächst sogar eine eigene S-Bahn Trasse zwischen N und ER.
Jeder weitere "Kanal" im ÖPNV ist zu begrüßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, es gibt demnächst sogar eine eigene S-Bahn Trasse zwischen N und ER.


Naja, das stimmt so nicht so ganz, es gibt halt den viergleisigen Ausbau als Teil von VDE8


topolino schrieb:


> Jeder weitere "Kanal" im ÖPNV ist zu begrüßen.


Wenn der Radverkehr dadurch behindert / gefaehrdet wird, dann 'hat der Spass a Loch'.
In Erlangen haben wir schon lange das Problem mit den Bussen, mit einer _oberirdischen _StUB wird das noch schlimmer.
Ich habe keine Hoffnung, dass sie die Planung noch auf unterirdisch aendern. Dann wuerde es zu teuer. Also wird die 'Halbheit' StUB _(auch teuer, aber nicht so teuer, dass alle greinen, dafuer kann sie nix, aber das ist offensichtlich egal)_ erbarmungslos durchgezogen.

Eigentlich muesste man in ER den Autoverkehr bekaempfen. 
Man bekaempft aber nur die Radfahrer  - _OK, das ist vermutlich Absicht ... _
Den Autofahrern bietet man fuer teuer Geld eine Alternative, von der kein Mensch weiss, ob sie sie nutzen (ich bezweifle das)


----------



## microbat (7. März 2016)

VDE8: wie man das Teil nennt ist doch egal - Ergebnis ist, dass die S-Bahn ´ne eigene Trasse bekommt.

In meiner Wahrnehmung als Nürnberger (Autofahrer) ist es so, dass die Erlangener Radfahrer 
*- sehr allgemein und vereinfacht ausgedrückt -* mit allem was das Fortkommen behindert,
ein generelles Problem haben.

Die Erlangener Innenstadt ist maximal "un-attraktiv" für Autofahrer und bietet für "Auswärtige"
eigentlich nur die Möglichkeiten das Auto rechtzeitig abzustellen, um sich dann zu Fuß oder Rad 
zu nähern. Einfacher ist es zum Beispiel in Nürnberg mit Strab & U-Bahn.


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> (...) In meiner Wahrnehmung als Nürnberger (Autofahrer) ist es so, dass die Erlangener Radfahrer
> *- sehr allgemein und vereinfacht ausgedrückt -* mit allem was das Fortkommen behindert,
> ein generelles Problem haben.


Ist das so erstaunlich? Fuer eine Stadt wie Erlangen ist das Fahrrad das logische Verkehrsmittel. 
Alles andere ist langsamer, unflexibler, teurer, weniger umweltfreundlich oder stellt eine Kombination aus mehreren der genannten Nachteile dar. 
Eine kuenstliche, poltisch-ideologisch motivierte Behinderung des Fahrradverkehrs ergibt demzufolge keinen Sinn und wird als unfair und unangemessen wahrgenommen. 


topolino schrieb:


> Die Erlangener Innenstadt ist maximal "un-attraktiv" für Autofahrer und bietet für "Auswärtige"
> eigentlich nur die Möglichkeiten das Auto rechtzeitig abzustellen, um sich dann zu Fuß oder Rad
> zu nähern. Einfacher ist es zum Beispiel in Nürnberg mit Strab & U-Bahn.


Naja, offensichtlich ist sie noch attraktiv genug, dass massenweise Leute darin mit dem Auto rumgurken. 
(Theoretisch) gesperrte Strassen sind fast immer mit 'Anlieger frei' versehen anstatt mit Pfostenreihen wie man das aus anderen Staedten kennt. Tempolimits werden quasi nie kontrolliert. Parkverbote genausowenig. Und so weiter ...


----------



## microbat (7. März 2016)

arrivederci


----------



## nightwolf (7. März 2016)

topolino schrieb:


> arrivederci


Argumente ausgegangen oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## derwaaal (7. März 2016)

2 Meinungen prallen aufeinander, Erlanger gegen Auswärtiger.
Da ist keine Lösung in Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (8. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> 2 Meinungen prallen aufeinander, Erlanger gegen Auswärtiger.
> Da ist keine Lösung in Sicht.


Integrationspflicht gibt es halt auch auf niedriger Ebene.

Der Migrant muss anerkennen, dass in DE ein Grundgesetz gilt und keine Sharia und ein Auswaertiger muss anerkennen, dass es in einem notduerftig auf Grossstadt aufgeblaehten Renaissancestaedtchen nun mal keinen Platz gibt, dafuer dass sich jeder mit seinem Auto reindraengelt 

Ich verstehe voll und ganz, dass die Auswaertigen, sofern sie in ER arbeiten, irgendwie reinmuessen, bin aber der Meinung, dass es hier genug Moeglichkeiten jenseits des MIV gibt.
Wenn man meint, der OePNV sei nicht ausreichend, dann muss man was Gescheites bringen - und keine Strassenbahn.

Kleiner Trost fuer mich: (1) Ich wohne in ER-Ost, also auf der _hoffentlich weiterhin_ sicheren Seite - Der Ost-Ast wurde ja vorerst auf Eis gelegt. (2) Ich kann ja jetzt auf einen Porsche sparen, wo nun alle ETWs abbezahlt sind. Und wenn alle nur noch StUB fahren, wie es ja versprochen wird, habe ich dann die Strassen fuer mich allein


----------



## Deleted 369460 (8. März 2016)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Und wenn alle nur noch StUB fahren, wie es ja versprochen wird, habe ich dann die Strassen fuer mich allein



Nix da, dann musst du die fahrbahn mit einem camaro teilen, sofern ich einen finde der mir gefällt und i.O. ist


----------



## nightwolf (9. März 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Nix da, dann musst du die fahrbahn mit einem camaro teilen, sofern ich einen finde der mir gefällt und i.O. ist


Ich bin nur am Wochenende daheim, Mo-Fr hast Du von mir aus freie Bahn


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2016)

Rennen ist doch eh viel lustiger als alleine 
Aber Ihr habt dann eh kein Geld mehr wegen den ganzen Sonderabgaben für die Schdup


----------



## nightwolf (9. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Rennen ist doch eh viel lustiger als alleine
> Aber Ihr habt dann eh kein Geld mehr wegen den ganzen Sonderabgaben für die Schdup


Ich koennte Wohnsitze 'swappen', Hauptwohnung in BW und nur Nebenwohnsitz in ER (*), dann hab ich auch ein auswaertiges Nummernschild, das verbessert meinen Narrenfreiheits-Status 

(*) So wie es vor der Heirat war - uebrigens auch witzig, als unverheirateter ist Dein Hauptwohnsitz bei Deiner Arbeit, in verheiratet bei der Frau, bei sonst komplett unveraenderten Randbedingungen


----------



## Deleted 369460 (9. März 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Aber Ihr habt dann eh kein Geld mehr wegen den ganzen Sonderabgaben für die Schdup



Er vielleicht nicht mehr, ich bin ja nur Gastnutzer der Strassen in Erlangen 



nightwolf schrieb:


> (*) So wie es vor der Heirat war - uebrigens auch witzig, als unverheirateter ist Dein Hauptwohnsitz bei Deiner Arbeit, in verheiratet bei der Frau, bei sonst komplett unveraenderten Randbedingungen



siehste mal, wer sich bindet wird gefesselt


----------

